# Any use for old RCA DRD420re ??



## seigell (May 8, 2009)

I've just replaced my last old DRD420 with a D12.

Before I consign it to the recycler / landfill, is there any remaining value in the DRD420 or its Remote to _ANYONE _??
Would it be of any value to donate it to Goodwill ??


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Go to DTV.com and recycle it. They will ship you a box to send it back with postage paid by them. It is worth nothing.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

http://directv.round2web.com Here is the link


----------



## seigell (May 8, 2009)

No Value - didn't really think so...

Tried directv.round2web.com - per Serial Number data entry it says DRD420RE is a "DirecTV Recoverable Device" and refers me to call D*. DirecTV in turn tells me to use round2web...

Looks like I'll avail myself of BestBuy's Free Electronics Recycling Drop-off - even if I might be tempted to buy something while in the Store...

Thanks, all...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps you can get in touch with this person, he might want it...

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209068-installer-confiscated-customer-owned-recievers/


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

In a hundred years or so Living History Farms (near Des Moines, Iowa) will want one for display.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep my RCA is off to Best Buy.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have an old D10, I will recycle it unless someone wants it.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

a DRD420re is old enough it doesn't have a RID# (Reciever ID #). 

This makes is a good spare unit. If you have a receiver that fails, you can put it's card into a non-RID (like this one) receiver, go to the directv website, and click (refresh my services) on that card, and it will begin working in that alternate receiver. No waiting for an appointment with a tech, no fussing with a disagreeable CSR on the phone who doesn't want to reactivate your used receiver, or wants to insist you wait 4 days for a new card by mail, just 5 minutes to change out receivers, and you're back in business.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If it doesnt support the APG its useless....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if it does support APG and MPG ? who knows ...


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

PCampbell said:


> I have an old D10, I will recycle it unless someone wants it.


i wish i had seen this sooner d10 is considered a modern receiver and i just got one off ebay---works good---d


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

srfrdan said:


> i wish i had seen this sooner d10 is considered a modern receiver and i just got one off ebay---works good---d


Not sure I agree with this as this receiver is no longer being installed by DirecTV and is on DirecTV's "scrap" list (the I don't want it you can keep it list)


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Not sure I agree with this as this receiver is no longer being installed by DirecTV and is on DirecTV's "scrap" list (the I don't want it you can keep it list)


they might not make them but theyre not part of the big shutdown that just occurred. theres no shutdown message on the screen and nothing on ch341 saying if u can read this message ur receiver needs to be replaced. iis a rid receiver and dtv says theyre ok the format is the same as hr20,hr24, and my d12s. and h21s---d


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

srfrdan said:


> they might not make them but theyre not part of the big shutdown that just occurred. theres no shutdown message on the screen and nothing on ch341 saying if u can read this message ur receiver needs to be replaced. iis a rid receiver and dtv says theyre ok the format is the same as hr20,hr24, and my d12s. and h21s---d


Correct, the D10 is an APG receiver, that does not make it "modern" BTW. however is still usable.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

They work great and the same as a D12, but not with a swmm
Still got it if anyone wants it.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Correct, the D10 is an APG receiver, that does not make it "modern" BTW. however is still usable.


its as usable as the d12s-the exact same os downloaded tues 11:30am--d


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see the FW monitor at www.rehd.com/dtv


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

PCampbell said:


> They work great and the same as a D12, but not with a swmm
> Still got it if anyone wants it.


ive a need if its owned and access carded--pm me please ---d


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

srfrdan said:


> its as usable as the d12s-the exact same os downloaded tues 11:30am--d


not quite, as the D12 works in SWM and the D10 does not


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

PCampbell said:


> They work great and the same as a D12, but not with a swmm
> Still got it if anyone wants it.


i received this d10and it works perfect for my rtv----d


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

crashHD said:


> a DRD420re is old enough it doesn't have a RID# (Reciever ID #).
> 
> This makes is a good spare unit. If you have a receiver that fails, you can put it's card into a non-RID (like this one) receiver, go to the directv website, and click (refresh my services) on that card, and it will begin working in that alternate receiver. No waiting for an appointment with a tech, no fussing with a disagreeable CSR on the phone who doesn't want to reactivate your used receiver, or wants to insist you wait 4 days for a new card by mail, just 5 minutes to change out receivers, and you're back in business.


This used to work, but in the last year or so, switching between two HDVR-2's (non-RID IRD's), this has not worked. Have you tried this recently, even in the last month?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> If it doesnt support the APG its useless....


I'm pretty sure the DRE420re was an APG receiver. I have one in the storeroom that hasn't been used for over 10 years.

Because they don't have RIDs, I doubt they will activate one on any but the original owner's account.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nope sadly the RCA DRD 420re is an MPG box... (I had one until December 2013 when they pulled all MPG programming... I now have an RCA 430rg which is an APG box))


----------

